
An architect's defense of open-plan offices - maxharlow
https://www.fastcompany.com/90218754/in-defense-of-open-offices
======
cimmanom
But does having multiple types of spaces really change the psychology of the
employees in the open office?

And what percentage of companies using open offices actually bother with
anything beyond one giant open room and a few meeting rooms?

